# Trapping Coyotes?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

In the last two times out hunting I've seen 14 and heard another 5-8 coyotes. Its in a no rifle zone, so I was wondering is it hard to trap them or any other advise you could give me.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Is it a no weapon zone or no rifle?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

No rifle.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

you can call them in and use a shotgun with buckshot/slug, or you can trap them. Good traps are the #2 and #3 bridgers/dukes. You can look on youtube and search trapping coyotes.
I'm getting started myself, so good luck!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh. Since its just no rifle, I'd say hunt em with a muzzleoader or a shotgun. Mybe even a bow, if they're "inbowrange"


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry no muzzleloaders either. How hard or easy is it to call them in? Do you recommend a fawn or rabbit decoy?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Coyotes are difficult to trap compared to other furbearers, they are very intelligent and extremely wary. It usually takes years of trial and error experience for a trapper to become really proficient at catching them. Furthermore, if you're in a no shooting area, I assume you are near a populated area with lots of hikers and their domestic dogs........and you are many times more likely to catch somebody's dog in your traps as a coyote particularly if you are just starting out. Thus, if this is the case, I would recommend you think hard before setting traps in the area.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What's the best way to call them in with or without decoys?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd say get a couple rabbit distress call (there only like $7-$10) And listen/watch some videos on youtube of how to use them. They're pretty easy to blow and make them sound right. Just have good camo or hide in some thick brush (make sure you can see out in all directions.) the main thing with coyote calling is seeing the dog when it comes in. Its not as easy as it sounds. You can't be looking at one spot the entire time or you'll miss the yote as it comes in in a different spot, but you can't be bobbing and swinging your head back and forth either. Instead, you have to move V----E----R----R----Y s--l--o--w--l--y as you look around for them. 
These are just a couple points. There is a myriad of tips/techiques that greatly improve your odds of getting a coyote. Ask some specific questions, I'm sure everybody on here will be happy to share there thoughts from expereience.


----------

